# Anti-Fascist Event. Glasgow, Sat 4th Feb.



## intersol32 (Feb 3, 2012)

(just reposting this from Indymedia in case anyone is interested):

"This Saturday, 4th Feb ; 
- Anti fascist / Anarchist and Friends presence 
3:30-5pm. Outside Lush/opposite All Saints on Buchanan St.

Following on from last Saturday's attack on the Morning Star stall, 
and repeated attacks and threats against the Palestine stall, as well 
as a desire for more outreach, there will be an Anarchist and Friends 
/ Anti fascist presence this Saturday between 3:30 and 5pm. Please 
come along, bring fliers/leaflets and lets both talk to wider 
Glasweigian public about radical ideas.
*Martin O'Neill"*


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 5, 2012)

anyone got any more info on this?


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 5, 2012)

anti fascist/anarchist?


----------



## The Black Hand (Feb 5, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> anti fascist/anarchist?


 Your point is?


----------



## intersol32 (Feb 5, 2012)

The Black Hand said:


> Your point is?


 
Probably that someone could draw a distinction between the two (can you be an Anarchist and not an Anti-Fascist?). Agreed it's an interesting point.

Loads of cobblers on the indymedia comments. Anarcho types saying they shouldn't support the Morning Star, they're all wankers, why should we bother etc.

Interesting to see the Anti-Fascism of this generation refusing to adopt the tactic of "we'll hit them wherever they are". I think if I were an Anarchist paper seller who'd been turned over the week before and two fellas from the Morning Star came down a following Saturday to give the Fash a slap, I'd say fair play.

It's probably the same bunch of mixers and dickheads that didn't want the BTF book to be published.


----------



## juice_terry (Feb 5, 2012)

Agreed there pal, I remember stewarding an swp stall at their request.. not because we wanted to defend them from a slapping but because it gave the opportunity to get hold of some local fash and give them a good bashing.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 6, 2012)

sols right, you cannot be an anarhcist and not an antifascist but i assumed it as a non-partisan appeal to all antifascists who may not be anarchists. this seems to be me to be the best way to work. an informal, non-partisan local anatifascist group (like AFA) who are prepared to steward meetings and turn up when required.


----------



## q_w_e_r_t_y (Feb 6, 2012)

Good turnout on Sat of around 100 peops.   There were fash spotted milling but they just walked straight past when they saw us.

This is the second attack - in November there was an attack on a Palestine stall.  Get the impression that they are testing the water and seeing what kind of reaction they may get.  SDL has put in for a march in Glasgow on 25th Feb, dunno whether the council will approve or not but its not happening.

As for the sectarianism of anarcho vs commies - this is just absolutely ridiculous.  The last attack on the CPB stall wasnt just casual racists, it was NF-types doing salutes in the middle of Buchanan Street - that just isnt happening again.  There was a call out put out for solidarity, and individual groups then put out their own call outs on their own networks - this (I assume) would be the one from Afed, but there were several with slightly varying times to get coverage and security throughout the day.


----------



## intersol32 (Feb 7, 2012)

q_w_e_r_t_y said:


> Good turnout on Sat of around 100 peops. There were fash spotted milling but they just walked straight past when they saw us.
> 
> This is the second attack - in November there was an attack on a Palestine stall. Get the impression that they are testing the water and seeing what kind of reaction they may get. SDL has put in for a march in Glasgow on 25th Feb, dunno whether the council will approve or not but its not happening.
> 
> As for the sectarianism of anarcho vs commies - this is just absolutely ridiculous. The last attack on the CPB stall wasnt just casual racists, it was NF-types doing salutes in the middle of Buchanan Street - that just isnt happening again. There was a call out put out for solidarity, and individual groups then put out their own call outs on their own networks - this (I assume) would be the one from Afed, but there were several with slightly varying times to get coverage and security throughout the day.


 
Thanks for the report. Glad to hear there was a decent turnout of people in support. Keep us up to speed with the proposed SDL march if you can.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 7, 2012)

Interesting times. Who do ye think is behind this given the bnp, edl/sdl are publicly anti-violence? As in is this the act of a few 'rogue' fash hoolies or the sign of things to come?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 7, 2012)

this from collins on SDL infidels split. this leaves the SDL/BNP/NF isolated and further fragments them.
http://www.hopenothate.org.uk/blog/article/1572/scottish-declare-independence


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 7, 2012)

there are people who have spotted a chance for having a go at the left after years of being marginalised and on the run. they feel more confident now than for a long time. they are members of bnp and sdl - there is an overlap according to some sources - and i think it is rogue elements whose activities are not frowned upon by the more legal operators. as antifascism is usually reactive, its grand that 100 odd folks got it together. nice one glesgae!


----------



## LiamO (Feb 7, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> this from collins on SDL infidels split. this leaves the SDL/BNP/NF isolated and further fragments them.
> http://www.hopenothate.org.uk/blog/article/1572/scottish-declare-independence


 
Just read that.  Ah well... act in haste...

I would imagine there are one or two rangers fans who would also be none too happy about them attacking a Morning Star stall either.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 7, 2012)

to be fair it was only 1 poster on the indymedia comments section and they were was responded to fairly. the point isnt that you are supporting the morning star - which is the only left daily paper in the uk - but opposing fascism to stop them getting cocky. im sure rangers fans wd be happy about attacking the star but this kind of violence is pretty opportunistic - lets go do the reds then go for a pint - as opposed to part of a long term strategy, or any strategy at all. like the edl, what is the goal apart from a piss up and a ruck like at soccer matches. what are the edl trying to do and is it feasible? no.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 7, 2012)

from VNNuk
'The BNP, NWI and CXF were united. Some edl cretins however stood over the road as they refused to stand with the BNP or with NWI members, notably the Liverpool and Wirral NWI who proudly held White Pride flags aloft.Tommy Robinson asked if he would be safe in Liverpool. He was told that if he came to Liverpool he would leave in a box, and he heeded the warning and kept away.The BNP dominated the demo, what the edl thought they were poised to take over. With loadspeakers and PA systems (Liverpool BNP), the BNP ensured that the edl remained on the fringe of the demo.At one stage the Muslim perverts emerged from the court and were attacked by NWI and CXF. Members of NWI Liverpool and Wirral were at the forefront of this and one of the chaps punched a Muslim in the face, and another was arrested for alledgedly punching a Liverpool red in the face and smashing an egg in another Liverpool reds face at point blanc range.'

more united than anywhere else in the uk it seems.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 7, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> to be fair it was only 1 poster on the indymedia comments section and they were was responded to fairly. the point isnt that you are supporting the morning star - which is the only left daily paper in the uk - but opposing fascism to stop them getting cocky. im sure rangers fans wd be happy about attacking the star but this kind of violence is pretty opportunistic - lets go do the reds then go for a pint - as opposed to part of a long term strategy, or any strategy at all. like the edl, what is the goal apart from a piss up and a ruck like at soccer matches. what are the edl trying to do and is it feasible? no.


 
Is this for me? If so, I think you have misunderstood my post.

I don't know anything about the Indymedia thing.

I was just saying that there is still an 'Orange Communist' legacy from the Shipyard days in Glasgow - and the CPGB would never have been outspoken about british policy in the north of Ireland which is remembered fondly by many former, and current, trade unionists of a loyalist disposition.

The CP may not actually be a 'safe' or 'legitimate' target at all in the eyes of many loyalists - as they may yet discover.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 7, 2012)

no it wasnt, it was to set the record straight on the initial post mate! as for CP im not overtly famiiar with them. just read the paper now and then. orange communist tho,
'The CP may not actually be a 'safe' or 'legitimate' target at all in the eyes of many loyalists - as they may yet discover.'
very interesting!


----------



## LiamO (Feb 7, 2012)

malatesta32 said:


> no it wasnt, it was to set the record straight on the initial post mate! as for CP im not overtly famiiar with them. just read the paper now and then. orange communist tho,
> 'The CP may not actually be a 'safe' or 'legitimate' target at all in the eyes of many loyalists - as they may yet discover.'
> very interesting!


 
Nothing new tbh. There was a huge trade union membership which was also Orange. Groups like the CPGB would have maintained a 'workers must unite' stance - so membership would require less of a cultural quantum leap for trade unionists from a Loyalist background than say the SWP/RCP which would have taken a more identifiable Republican view.

I know Fed will probably disagree but IME Militant facilitated this too in places... Orange(ish) in loyalist areas... Republican(ish) in fenian ones.

As an aside... I remember an old RA comrade who worked 'in the print' and was in the SWP in Glasgow in the early 70's was telling me a tale about a mate of his, from a staunch loyalist background, who had recently mean made chief shop steward.

His father (Loyal Orange Order member) pulled him one day and said "Look son... Ah get that yer a Communist and that... I appreciate where yer coming from... although I don't agree with ye. I even get all this IRA-supporting stuff... although obviously I do have a bit of a problem with it... I support you cos I love you and you are my son... but you've gone too far this time... see all this 'Father of the Chapel' shite" _ * Printworkers were historically organised into 'Chapels' rather than branches and the shop steward was FoC_

and on that note I am off Urban for at least a month.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 7, 2012)

thats totally new on me thanks liam! shall pursue further.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 7, 2012)

intersol32 said:


> Probably that someone could draw a distinction between the two (can you be an Anarchist and not an Anti-Fascist?). Agreed it's an interesting point.
> 
> Loads of cobblers on the indymedia comments. Anarcho types saying they shouldn't support the Morning Star, they're all wankers, why should we bother etc.
> 
> ...


 If the morning star sellers turned up in support they could always smack the fash with their zimmer frames


----------



## audiotech (Feb 8, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> If the morning star sellers turned up in support they could always smack the fash with their zimmer frames


 
Any old comrades still in the CP who fought in Spain Barney?


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 9, 2012)

audiotech said:


> Any old comrades still in the CP who fought in Spain Barney?


Which means however laudable their actions, they would be in their 90s.


----------



## q_w_e_r_t_y (Feb 18, 2012)

Rumour someone was attacked in Buchanan Street today by SDL member called "Cowie".  
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 19, 2012)

it could be scott cowell who is in the pig mask (hes probably still wearing it).


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 19, 2012)

fingers is that right?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 19, 2012)

and here he is again on a different demo, same clothes! and i thought they were supposed to be big on grooming!


----------

